# A2/A2 Jersey Bull Semen?



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

does anyone have a Jersey Bull who tests A2/A2 and is selling straws? Annabelle won't be ready for about three months but want to be ready (she is in heat now but only just a year) she is not very big, mini Jersey would be nice


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Contact the owner of this site: Bluestem Farms - Welcome

He found an A2/A2 Jersey bull with good conformation and bought several straws. I'll bet he'll share the name of the bull and where to buy the semen with you.

Dexter/Jersey cross, anyone? Go to http://www.dextercattle.org/AI Bulls.htm and scroll down to Brenn of Paradise, an excellent A2/A2 Dexter bull. He weighed 27# at birth and his calves run pretty small, too.


----------



## bantams (Sep 7, 2003)

Here's a list of the tested Jersey bulls. A1/A2 status is listed at the end.

236 JE 3 IMPULS 000000301592 A2A2
228 JE 143 INDICA 000000302712 A2A2
236 JE 145 JANTE 000000302761 A1A2
236 JE 146 ZUMA 000000302730 A2B
9 JE 202 ROCKET 000110437084 A2A2
7 JE 563 BRAZO 000110896009 A1A2
7 JE 590 ACTION 000111023978 A2A2
7 JE 605 MECCA 000111103085 A1A1
203 JE 607 MAXIMUM 000111950696 A2B
7 JE 620 MAXIMUS 000111355530 A2A2
7 JE 667 JACINTO 000112037374 A1A2
7 JE 670 GERONIMO 000111974939 A1A2
7 JE 679 RAY 000112345880 A2A2
7 JE 707 JUAN 000113097520 A1A2
7 JE 712 AWARD 000112545039 A2A2
7 JE 714 MATINEE 000111981214 A2B
7 JE 715 FINALIST 000112735151 A2A2
7 JE 730 SULTON 000113014192 A2A2
7 JE 738 LOUIE 000113486117 A2A2
7 JE 739 MVF 000113098615 A1A2
7 JE 749 GOLD 000113116456 A1A2
7 JE 762 FANTOM 000113636848 A2A2
7 JE 778 HARVEST 000113553028 A2A2
7 JE 780 INFLUENCE 000113586161 A1A2
7 JE 789 JACKPOT 000067008832 A2A2
7 JE 791 FANFARE 000113791527 A2A2
7 JE 794 ROLF 000113838660 A1A2
7 JE 797 BOWTIE 000113601824 A2A2
7 JE 808 AVENUE 000114090021 A2A2
7 JE 809 DUCE 000114247580 A1A2
7 JE 816 MOMENT 000114233721 A2A2
7 JE 817 KWARTZ 000114118198 A1A2
7 JE 821 SPECTACULAR 000114245720 A2B
7 JE 832 FROSTLINE 000114478245 A2A2
7 JE 839 COALITION 000114874470 A2A2
7 JE 847 BOOMHOWER 000114715872 A2A2
7 JE 859 RILEY 000067029404 A2B
7 JE 860 ECLIPES-P 000114845461 A1A2
7 JE 865 KYROS 000114704155 A1A2
7 JE 867 GOVERNOR 000115087248 A2B
7 JE 882 BLAKE 000114970792 A2A2
7 JE 886 MILES 000115089482 A1A2
7 JE 889 JOHNSON 000115010596 A2A2
7 JE 915 VERIFY 000115016220 A1A1
7 JE 919 SMARTBULL 000115227039 A1A2
7 JE 937 DESIGN 000115346590 A2A2
7 JE 953 DALLAS-PP 000115181885 A2B
7 JE 991 DAVE 000067171036 A1A2
7 JE 994 BUMMER 000067171038 A1A2
7 JE 997 AMENITY 000115860614 A2A2
7 JE 1000 TBONE 000113672851 A2A2
7 JE 1013 COWELL 000067080416 BB
7 JE 1019 TRADITION 000116250269 A2B
7 JE 1027 DAVENPORT 000116027632 A2A2
7 JE 1030 HARPER 000116193908 A2A2
7 JE 1032 ULTIMATE 000116473479 BB
7 JE 1037 VANDYKE 000116160025 A2A2
7 JE 1038 VALENTINO 000116279413 A2A2
7 JE 1044 CHILI-P 000116173100 A2A2
7 JE 1100 KANOO 000114118219 A1A2


----------



## lakeportfarms (Apr 23, 2009)

It's not a bad idea at all to use a Dexter bull with known low birth weight calves for her first calf. The chances of a complications are greatly reduced. Unless you're aiming for a registered calf.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Jersey calves will be small enough, I have not had much problems ever over the years with jersey calves being born. Each AI company has a list of bulls that are A2 A2, I have been breeding cows to all bulls that are A2-A2 this year. So just check with your AI Tech, and vet to see who has what. > Thanks Marc


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

genebo said:


> Contact the owner of this site: Bluestem Farms - Welcome
> 
> He found an A2/A2 Jersey bull with good conformation and bought several straws. I'll bet he'll share the name of the bull and where to buy the semen with you.
> 
> Dexter/Jersey cross, anyone? Go to Artificial Insemination Bulls and scroll down to Brenn of Paradise, an excellent A2/A2 Dexter bull. He weighed 27# at birth and his calves run pretty small, too.


that is a good idea also, have been looking at Dexter's as well..will check it out, thanks!


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

springvalley said:


> Jersey calves will be small enough, I have not had much problems ever over the years with jersey calves being born. Each AI company has a list of bulls that are A2 A2, I have been breeding cows to all bulls that are A2-A2 this year. So just check with your AI Tech, and vet to see who has what. > Thanks Marc


How do you find your ai tech in your area, just google?


----------



## lakeportfarms (Apr 23, 2009)

farmgirl6 said:


> How do you find your ai tech in your area, just google?


First contact any dairy farms that are around, as most of them AI. You can check if your vet knows anybody also.

You can see who they may have as a rep in your area:

ABS Global
1525 River Rd
DeForest, WI 53532 
Phone: 608-846-3721

It will probably be pretty tough to find somebody using Google. You could post a request in the farm and garden category of your local Craigslist and you may get lucky.


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

lakeportfarms said:


> First contact any dairy farms that are around, as most of them AI. You can check if your vet knows anybody also.
> 
> You can see who they may have as a rep in your area:
> 
> ...




thanks will give them a shout


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

We sold our Action bull to a couple in Virginia. He is dual registered with the AJCA and the AMJA&R. She had him tested and he came back A2/A2. She is going to have him collected. I can give you her email address if you pm me.


----------



## migomoose (Jun 6, 2018)

bantams said:


> Here's a list of the tested Jersey bulls. A1/A2 status is listed at the end.
> 
> 236 JE 3 IMPULS 000000301592 A2A2
> 228 JE 143 INDICA 000000302712 A2A2
> ...


where can i find these bulls? my cow is A2/B and her milk produces the best cheese i have ever made. i would love to breed her back to a2/b or the BB bull listed.


----------



## migomoose (Jun 6, 2018)

where can i find these bulls?


----------



## migomoose (Jun 6, 2018)

says i have to post 3 times. looking for where to find these bulls


----------

